# My Imperial Fists army



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Since I'm new on these forums I figured I'd post some pics of my army. Any comments and advice for future additions are more than welcome!

Been working on it on and off for a few years. Not too many painting hours though- family, work and other hobbies take alot of time  . I have two decent armylists that I can make from these models with a few varaiton possibilities. 

First of the whole army










Then som details:

Dreads










Predator










Razorback










Rhino










Tactical squad










Devastators










Chaplain with terminators










Captain


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ZOMG...................... Thats bloomin amazing i've seen a good few imperial fist armies but. Wow just wow love the chips on all the armour


+++++rep


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice stuff mate, very crisp yellow.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Real nice... I have always been impressed by those who can paint/use yellow or red in a way that does not look 'milky'... impressive.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude, these are great! Aye, the chips on the armour are great, i'd rep you like but i gotta spread the love, just repped you for your board. I really like the glowy eye effect aswell


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! The OSL, weathering, battle damage, and icons are all fantastic. I look forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking army! I like the way you have done the battle damage!


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments! I´ll keep posting!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful force you have there! Love the battle damage and the yellow is perfect.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It's so good it makes you sick. Great looking army mate, especially the Dreads and Tactical Squad.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I HATE space marines, I HATE yellow, I love these. you have been sent some reppage my good friend. I actually hope to crush you some day.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I HATE space marines, I HATE yellow, I love these. you have been sent some reppage my good friend. I actually hope to crush you some day.


Thanks, well, if you happen to come by Stockholm we'll have a game


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

sponsra,

Those Fists are so eye-catching. Excellent work, love the weathering and the consistency you've put into every mini in your army. Always a treat to see nicely painted Imperial Fists.

Have some rep mate!! 

Beautiful Sons of Dorn...... guess you've been visiting the pain glove to motivate you to perfect the painting skill eh? LOL


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a stunning army. The attention to detail is excellent. I love the tactical markings on the roof of the rhino, it almost looks printed on there. I hope to see more.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing new to add I'm afraid but have some rep.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

The top of the tanks is stunning; I like spacially your Land Raider; very nice army


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Since you all posted such nice comments I decided to upload som more pics. Some details (so you can se how sloppy my paintjob really is) and some individual models.

First an assault termie










Single shot of the land raider crusader










My chaplain with a close up of his right shoulder pad










My scouts, inspired by the old Space Crusade scouts. These fellas are really hard to phototgraph for some reason










Detail of the turret of one of my preds










Detail of my assault sergant










And my tech marine with his servitors


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know about sloppy but that is a fine army. I always admire people who can paint yellow well and you have done a great job. I like the lighting you have done around the eyes too, that's a great go at that, well done

+rep

Rev


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't call this sloppy at all... 

Your models hold out well under the scrutiny of a close up shot. This definatly is one of the better painted armies out there in my opinion. 

Maybe when you investigate every miniature thouroughly, you may find the occasional "cut-corner", but that's normal when you are dealing with any army (and if you want to keep your sanity). The trick is to have a couple of focal points to draw the eye away from these small mistakes and you did manage to do that with all these symbols, the OSL around the eyes,... Good job.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Since I'm one of those people who's in it mostly for the hobby side of things, I have this vision of painting an army to display standard. You look at all these crazy-skilled pro-painters like Sebastian Archer or Jeremy Bonamant Teboul and get all inspired. But the thing is -these guys paint display minis and spend 10-30 hours on a single mini (or more). Not that I could ever do what they do, but for an army you have to be an immortal, autistic, millionair to get those results, so yeah, I´ve accepted to "cut some corners" with my armypainting: All metal areas are just washed and drybrushed, and preparation time is minmized (although I wish I'd been more zealous about removing mouldlines and filling gaps). I don´t do full layerblending but some sort of mix of layering and wet-blending.

As for painting yellow and red, I feel the problem with milkyness is more for reds actually -they seem to end up being pink so I don´t do much highlighting in the red areas. Many people say it´s hard to paint yellow, but I never experienced that- Just prime white and paint it like any other color. I think the real hard ones are black and white, where you cant get the contrast you want, cuz the basecolor is the same as either the deepest shadow (black) or the brightest highlight (white)...

Oh, and all my symbols and insignia are transfers (exept for hazardstripes and the tacticla-arrows)


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Grattis on the fine army! The next time I visit Stockholm I'll let you know (and bring my Eldar with me) in the hopes that I'd get the honour of playing against you


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Zakath said:


> Grattis on the fine army! The next time I visit Stockholm I'll let you know (and bring my Eldar with me) in the hopes that I'd get the honour of playing against you


That'd be great!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

All the same mate.... you have a fantastic looking army! Well done.


----------

